# Simple C-clip question



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How do you remove the c-clip on trucks without bending it? Is there some "secret recipe" or tool? My standard c-clip pliers don't seem to work well.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you talking about the horseshoe clip? There really is no way; you need to bend it slightly to get it off... If it breaks, you can just replace it with a modern e-clip... I posted the size on here somewhere, let me look...



Boston&Maine said:


> If you break the horseshoe clip that holds the truck to the frame it can be replaced with a 3/16 inch e-clip, available at most hardware stores...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, nice to know I'm not totally stupid, I couldn't see how to get it off easily. They aren't spring steel like I'm used to.

I guess you can tell that I'm new to this, my grandson is really interested in trains, so I'm buying some stuff and putting together a platform. Of course, when you buy stuff that's 40-50 years old, you have to fix some of it as well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How do you remove the c-clip on trucks without bending it? Is there some "secret recipe" or tool? My standard c-clip pliers don't seem to work well.




I get them off with a screwdriver. Just give it a little twist while exerting pressure with another screwdriver on the open end.

Do they make a tool for it?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

B&M, aren't they 3/16th?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now that I know I'm removing them correctly, I'll just continue and stock up on c-clips.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Stillakid said:


> B&M, aren't they 3/16th?


That is what my post says 



big ed said:


> Do they make
> a tool for it?


You may be able to use a set of snap-ring pliers to get the horeshoe clips off, but IIRC the pinch is usually too tight to get them in there... They work great when reinstalling them though...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, what's the difference between an e-clip and a c-clip? A photo example, maybe ??

(I suspect that I have seen both, but just don't know the naming convention.)

Thanks much,

TJ


----------



## Felginator (Oct 20, 2010)

e-clip:










c-clip:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I guess the T-man is just an E clip man. I stand corrected.

post 10










I only found one, there must be more.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Those pictures totally eclipsed my knowledge on the topic.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Felginator said:


> c-clip:


I always though this was called an internal snap-ring?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys, for the pics and the clarifications! Much appreciated.

Now that I see the "names", I've been using the e-clips with great success on retaining the front trucks on several prewar Lionel tinplate locos. Easy to remove. Easy to install. Easy to squeeze for adjustment, if necessary.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, I'll stock up on e-clips.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The hardware store may vary from the original. With scrap, a 1/8th drill, and tinsnips you can make your own. Probably would work better. The original resembles a C and require bending.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I'll look for a compatible one, I'd rather have something that's made of spring steel and doesn't die when you take it off.


----------



## Felginator (Oct 20, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> I always though this was called an internal snap-ring?



You're right, that is a snap ring. Got the names mixed up. 

Sorry about that, here's a c-clip. Tough finding decent pictures and I don't have any on hand to snap a pic of.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The c clip and e clip.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The easiest way to remove the clips in question is to use a pair of slip joint pliers and put one jaw on the open end of the clip and the other jaw on the post. The clip will easily slide off, and the bending of the clip is held to a minimum. You can use any pair of pliers that has a relative wide jaw and is straight or almost straight across the end. 
Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the method I settled on.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And just to add to this thread, here's the type of clip that I've been finding on old (prewar) Lionel locos. I can't say I like it at all ... very difficult to remove without bending damage. I've been pulling them off (as needed), throwing them away, and replacing them with e-clips.

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So, to be clear, are both of these considered "snap rings" ???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pretty sure they're both snap-rings.


----------

